# LASS - so close to my perfect setup! One thing missing...



## noisyneil (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi. If anyone's been down a similar rabbit hole before, I'd love any insight into the correct way to trigger articulations on a per-layer basis with this kind of setup.

I spent a bit of time setting up LASS in Logic Pro, and I think I'm very close to a really versatile setup. For each section, ch16 controls divisi and keyswitching within ARC. Under each ch16 track, I also have another 4 midi tracks intended to directly trigger each layer (FC/A/B/C). Here's the Violins I section as an example:






Here's my issue:

If I trigger a keyswitch while on the ch16 track, ARC switches articulation for all layers. Happy days.

Now, let's say I want to hear _only _Violins B play that articulation. If I select the appropriate track which sends midi directly to that layer, the articulation change I just made on ch16 isn't maintained and the Violins B layer plays its legato articulation. So, the correct layer is receiving midi, but if I hit the keyswitch again, now nothing plays at all (probably because ARC hijacks the keyswitches).

My question is: is there some way to play individual layers of my chosen articulation?

FYI, here's how I have ARC's Key Switch and Setup pages set up:










Finally, here's my Logic template. I think if I can find a solution to this, it might be quite useful to a lot of people.

https://tinyurl.com/yezmplox


----------

